# Any ideas on how to print on air freshener paper?



## misslellie (Jun 6, 2011)

I am starting a new business but in the air freshener business and I was interested to know if anybody knew what type of printing to use to be able to print photographs on transferable paper or air freshener paper. All information and knowledge is very appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just saw this new printer from Roland posted on Twitter yesterday that looks like it could do the job. 

It prints on just about anything: VersaUV LEF-12 12" Benchtop UV Flatbed Printer


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

misslellie said:


> I am starting a new business but in the air freshener business and I was interested to know if anybody knew what type of printing to use to be able to print photographs on transferable paper or air freshener paper. All information and knowledge is very appreciated.


Are both sides of the paper coated with the “scent” if not have you tried to print on the other side just using a normal ink jet printer? How thick is the paper you are looking to use? As Rodney suggested Roland just came out with a new Benchtop flatbed printer that would work…I guess it depends on how much money you want to spend on a printer. 
CW

I'm back! 
I just found something on line on a site that sells this paper saying there are some things you can’t use to decorate the paper, markers, sharpie markers are on the top of the list. It says the scenting oil will eat the color off. It does say you can use water based markers so if you are looking for a printer to do this you will need to make sure it is using water based ink and not a solvent ink. Hope this info helps…I learned a little about scented paper today!


----------



## misslellie (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Rodney so much for the information! I am actually looking into that company since your post.


----------



## misslellie (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks CW. The paper is going to be 1/8 of an inch thick and will be using a printer to decorate the air fresheners to put different designs on them. Not very good at freehand lol. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fabrice (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello, may be I am late for give you information, any way here I am! I produce air freshener with silk screen printing with water based ink. it's the only ink that can resist to the chemical agression. I usualy mix ink for light granement with 10% of ink for dark garnement with binder, you have to cure the ink. I hope that the next year I will buy a DTG, I think that it work too with textil ink, may be the results are not so shinny like silk screen printing.


----------

